# Не получается установить Grub2

## Caesin

Здравствуйте. Ставлю генту первый раз, всё делаю по хендбуку. Дошел до установки загрузчика grub2. Не хочит устанавливаться командой

#grub2-install /dev/md126 

Пишит, что grub не может прочитать путь ?/boot/grub? установка отменена.

/boot смонтирован. При повторной попытке монтирования пишет что /dev/md126p2 уже типа смонтирован и монтирование не возможно. ls посмотрел /boot, grub там есть. 

Замучился уже искать по инету, не могу понять почему он её ставить не хочет, подскажите пожалуйста.

----------

## Caesin

Кажется я понял в чём проблема, но не понял как её решить.

В ноуте рейд из 2-х ссд /dev/md126 и хард /dev/sdc.

Систему ставил на рейд, весь хард отвёл под /home. 

Так вот если во время установки использовать параметр --boot-directory= , то он эту же ошибку выдаёт на ЛЮБОЙ каталок рейда (ну что путь прочесть не может), если же выбрать каталог на харде, то он путь видит без проблем, но не ставит из-за того что хард не имеет bios boot partition (что логично, ибо нафиг он там нужен). Короче походу ему рейд не нравится (хотя до попытки установить загрузчик ни чё на рейд не ругалось и всё что ставил нормально ставилось).

Что тут можно сделать?

----------

## nevejda

БУТ раздел где находится на рейде или на харде

----------

## Caesin

Был на рейде, терь на хард перекинул и граб поставился, так и не допёр как его на рейд поставить. 

Рейд0 делается биосом Intell storage raid technology (ну или как то так)

Возникла другая проблемка, корневой каталог у меня на рейде, когда я с минимального установочного диска загружаюсь, он этот рейд нормально видит как /dev/MD126. Всё сделал по хэндбуко (кроме разметки), запилил grub2 на флэшку (хотел попробовать загрузку не через биос, а через uefi сделать). Вхожу в режим UEFI, запускается консоль граба, выбираю ядро, набираю boot и у ядра начинается паника  :Sad:  Пишет что-то типа раздел не найден, выберите root= из доступных раздело, и список ну и конечно kernel panic. Так вот в списке нету моего рейда MD126, зато есть оба ССД по отдельности. Насколько я сообразил, ядро не видит рейд, пытаеться обратиться к корневому каталогу MD126, у него не получается, так как он такового не находит и на этом собственно заканчивает свои похождения.

Пересобирал ядро несколько раз, пытаеясь, включать/отключать разные рэйд дрова. Бестолку. Но ведь liveCD его видит!!! Или оно его видит из-за того что загружаюсь с него не в UEFI или там включено что-то, что я включить не догадался.

Подскажите пожалуйста если не сложно.

З. Ы. Граб ктати, если набрать ls -l видит нормально: hd0(флешка с грабом), hd1(рейд), hd2(хард), cd0(диск). Почему же ядро гентуу не видит рейда когда начинаешь его загружать, а видит вместо него 2 ссд я никак не соображу  :Sad: 

----------

## TigerJr

 *Caesin wrote:*   

> Был на рейде, терь на хард перекинул и граб поставился, так и не допёр как его на рейд поставить. 
> 
> Рейд0 делается биосом Intell storage raid technology (ну или как то так)
> 
> Возникла другая проблемка, корневой каталог у меня на рейде, когда я с минимального установочного диска загружаюсь, он этот рейд нормально видит как /dev/MD126. Всё сделал по хэндбуко (кроме разметки), запилил grub2 на флэшку (хотел попробовать загрузку не через биос, а через uefi сделать). Вхожу в режим UEFI, запускается консоль граба, выбираю ядро, набираю boot и у ядра начинается паника  Пишет что-то типа раздел не найден, выберите root= из доступных раздело, и список ну и конечно kernel panic. Так вот в списке нету моего рейда MD126, зато есть оба ССД по отдельности. Насколько я сообразил, ядро не видит рейд, пытаеться обратиться к корневому каталогу MD126, у него не получается, так как он такового не находит и на этом собственно заканчивает свои похождения.
> ...

 

А потому, чтобы грузить кернел с софтвеерного РАЙДА нужно лучше изучить САБЖ. про софтвеерный райд уже описанно туча HOWTO и Мануалов. 

А точнее для Линукса - (копро) на Intel storage raid technology i.e. Intel Matrix Raid он его не увидит я вам говорю(хоть вы его настраиваете в БИОСе, хоть устанавливаете драйвера в сВиндовсе). 

А если используется Device Mapper, то данный САБЖ как и в посте выше (копро) на софтверные райд контроллеры, а потому если вы устанавливаете загрузчик на md раздел то нужно ясно понимать что ядро и загрузчик должны поддерживать как минимум linuxraidautodetect а также драйвер ядра md_raid10(0, 1, 5) должны быть в ядре. 

В бородатые времена, когда большинство из вас под стул ползали не понимая что такое сВиндовс, а Бутлоадеры не поддерживали загрузку с md устройств boot раздел с кернелом обычно выносили из РАЙДа(кернел версии 2.2 и 2.4) и создавали initramfs c md_raid модулями, а когда появились такие загрузчики, тогда у них появились соответствующие опции i.e. device-mapper support если загрузчик собран без этих опций то даже если вы ГУРУ КОПРО - это вам ни как не поможет.

 *Quote:*   

> когда я с минимального установочного диска загружаюсь, он этот рейд нормально видит как /dev/MD126, Всё сделал по хэндбуко

 

Сквозь буквы смотрел. Это точно!

В ядре на минимальном диске стоит опция linuxraid=autodetect, а в твоём ядре такого нет, поэтому ядро и паникует из-за того что требуемых драйверов md_raid нет, а соответствеено оно и не знает откуда грузится и где init или rc искать!

----------

